

Show HN: Real Real-Time Chat - wildermuthn
http://chox.co/#/gAz941

======
arcameron
Cool stuff, well executed :)

I run echoplexus @ [https://chat.echoplex.us](https://chat.echoplex.us)
([https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)), a
somewhat related project. Let me know if you ever want to chat

------
wildermuthn
Now with private messaging. Built with Firebase, Angular, and Nodejs.

